# Found this in the closet



## greybeard (Jan 20, 2012)

Mavica.JPG.cropped by GREYBEARD12, on Flickr

Had a lot of fun with this.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 20, 2012)

"*INTERPOLATED MEGA PIXEL IMAGES*" Whoa--the Digital Mavica...my oh my, that takes me back to the late 1980's!!

Whoa!!!! Last week while thrift shopping I saw a perhaps 10 years' later Olympus DL-600 for $14.95 at Goodwill...it had a 1.4 MegaPixel sensor in it!!!


----------



## SCraig (Jan 20, 2012)

Those were cool cameras in their day.  We had one where I used to work and ran a lot of diskettes through it.  Knowing how cheap that place is they are probably still using it.

Do you remember what resolution images it took?  Seems like they topped out at 1024 x 768 and went down in size from there.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 20, 2012)

pretty wild! In 1997, I bought a little HP Digital.. it was the first digital ever owned. Don't even remember what it was called. Wish I still had it, but later that year.. someone else wanted it more than I did.. and I sold it.


----------



## Railphotog (Jan 20, 2012)

I used a Mavica belonging to a friend once when they were new, still can't get over it used a floppy disc to save images.

My first digital was an HP215, with the same 1.4MP.  But it used a CF card (it came with a 16MB card). Wasn't cheap, $300.00 but I had fun with it, adapted it to take close up photos of my model railroad stuff by placing closeup lenses in front of the lens, held on with a rubber band and wire clips.  

I gave it to a friend when I moved up to an HP 715 with 3.3MP, and last year I thought it would be nice to have a 215 as a souvenir.  I got one on eBay for $15.00 (plus postage), it came complete with everything in the original box except the connecting cord.  The CF card still had a few images, the last one being numbered 65, so the camera was practically new.  A lot cheaper than my original one!


----------



## greybeard (Jan 20, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Those were cool cameras in their day.  We had one where I used to work and ran a lot of diskettes through it.  Knowing how cheap that place is they are probably still using it.
> 
> Do you remember what resolution images it took?  Seems like they topped out at 1024 x 768 and went down in size from there.


It was something like that.  At it's biggest file size it would fill up a disk with 5 pictures.  I would have to carry a whole box of disks all the time.  It had a remarkable low light capability.  Tomorrow I'm gonna dig out the charger and some disks and see what it will do.  It might still work. lol


----------



## hyperdash (Jan 30, 2012)

Railphotog said:


> I used a Mavica belonging to a friend once when they were new, still can't get over it used a floppy disc to save images.
> 
> My first digital was an HP215, with the same 1.4MP.  But it used a CF card (it came with a 16MB card). Wasn't cheap, $300.00 but I had fun with it, adapted it to take close up photos of my model railroad stuff by placing closeup lenses in front of the lens, held on with a rubber band and wire clips.
> 
> I gave it to a friend when I moved up to an HP 715 with 3.3MP, and last year I thought it would be nice to have a 215 as a souvenir.  I got one on eBay for $15.00 (plus postage), it came complete with everything in the original box except the connecting cord.  The CF card still had a few images, the last one being numbered 65, so the camera was practically new.  A lot cheaper than my original one!


HP 715 is one of my first love.. such a great choice for beginners. would not give it up,its just that it only runs on double-A batteries..


hp 75xl


----------

